# ITP: Swearing and Insults in Other Languages



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, so, I know a lot of you are multilingual!  I, however, am unfortunately monolingual and _am wondering stuff relating to the one immediate use of learning anything of another language._  AS SUCH could some of you post various profanities with translations :<  Preferably with how to pronounce it, if possible.  

I know "kuso" is Japanese for either 'damn' or 'shit' depending on context....  [/useless]

And supposedly there's a (Scandinavian?) insult that translates roughly as 'even half an eye can see that'?  or so my dad says anyway o woe I am ignorant help


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

kuso would be closer to damn.

I know how to swear in plenty of other languages, but my vocabulary doesn't get very deep beyond basics. Here are some examples...:

paska - _Finnish, noun_, shit, but I believe used in the context of something being shit or the shit, rather than an exclaimation.
pendejo (pen-DE-ho) - _Spanish, noun_, used like one would use asshole and related words.
scheiße (something like shy-se) - _German, noun_, shit, just like in English.
mierda - _Spanish, noun_, shit
maricón (mar-i-CON) - _Spanish, noun_, faggot
puta - _Spanish, noun_, whore


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's some Spanish words used to insult people/as swears (some of them may be mispelled, I really only speak Spanish and am not good at writing it):

Hijo de puta - Son of a bitch. Or literally, son of a whore.

Comer pinga - This one's really bad. It's like calling someone an asshole. It means, literally, "eat penis." Not sure if I spelled it right, though.

Cadajo - Damn it or something like that. 

I got this stuff from what my parents say, so um, yeah.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Perkele! Oh, wait, that's Finnish.

Uh, merde. No, crap, that's French!

Skit. No, that's - hang on, that IS Swedish! Okay, so I got it right after all. Now let's see...

Skit, fan, jävlar, fan, sug kuk, cp-unge, fan, hata Göteborg, rövhål, fan, bajsbarn, fitta, fucking bitch, fan, mongo, stööööörd i huvudet eller? lol, ät min skit...

...ditt jävla övergivna barn som har levt i en sopbil hela livet och inte vet hur man pratar ordentligt (d.v.s. talar götebörgska) och är för jävla fet för att kunna se sin egna jävla kuk och är CP och gillar Donken mer än BK.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 9, 2008)

lold at Perkele, I was about to post that

kut, lul, klote, schijt, and a motley assortment of illnesses which I won't mention for the love of my deceased family members


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 9, 2008)

I read that Saumensch means 'pig shit' or 'go fuck a pig' or something to that extent in German.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

link008 said:


> kuso would be closer to damn.


No, it depends on context.  It can be either.





link008 said:


> I know how to swear in plenty of other languages, but my vocabulary doesn't get very deep beyond basics. Here are some examples...:
> 
> paska - _Finnish, noun_, shit, but I believe used in the context of something being shit or the shit, rather than an exclaimation.
> pendejo (pen-DE-ho) - _Spanish, noun_, used like one would use asshole and related words.
> ...


Aaand thank you.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Here's some Spanish words used to insult people/as swears (some of them may be mispelled, I really only speak Spanish and am not good at writing it):
> 
> Hijo de puta - Son of a bitch. Or literally, son of a whore.
> 
> ...


I should've known hijo de puta ; ;.  THANK YOU~~


----------



## Jolty (Aug 9, 2008)

Augh MD beat me to fitta and skit

Branleur = wanker, French
Merde = shit, French
Mierda = shit, Spanish

I have PROBABLY spelt them all wrong but... yeah
OH AND THESE TWO

Zemel Bok = your father is a faggot
Kahba Mok = your mother is a whore
can't remember what language they are but oh man we lol'd so hard when some chav said zemel bok to us...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 9, 2008)

French:
Con = Dumb, Idiot, it's not a very strong insult.
Connard = Stronger than con.
Salope = tart, whore.
Pute = whore.
Fils de pute = son of a bitch/whore.
Pédé = derogatory term for gay, gets tossed around as much as faggot in America.
Pouffiasse = bitch.
Branleur = on top of wanker, it can also mean lazy. i.e. Fedération Internationale des Gros Branleurs

Portuguese:
Merda = shit.
Filho da puta = son of a bitch/whore.
Sacana = bastard.
Caralho = roughly translates to fuck, I think.
Foder = to fuck (verbs :v)
Vai p'ro caralho/ vai te foder = go fuck yourself.
Cona = cunt.

Aaaand that's all I can remember for now :v


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, merda also means shit in Italian. I don't think you need anymore ways to say that word in Romance languages now. :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 9, 2008)

link008 said:


> Oh yeah, merda also means shit in Italian. I don't think you need anymore ways to say that word in Romance languages now. :P


Latin-based languages, not Romance languages.
The only Romance-language is French :I


----------



## Minish (Aug 9, 2008)

Uh... I know some Japanese swears. :D

*kuso* - basically a crude form of 'daiben' which is actual literal shit. Not really as bad as our shit, sort of depends on context. Swearing isn't always perceived as bad in Japan, more like just crude language.
*kusoyaro* - to my knowledge this is just like 'shit' combined with yaro/yaru, which is like a way of saying you. Usually though this is one of those Japanese 'you's that is not someone speaking, speaker's group, or someone that the speaker is talking to. And it also implies that they're inferior. :D So say your friend just got punched by someone, instead of saying 'kuso' you'd say 'kusoyaro' which is like saying 'that kusoyaro!' Then again you can just say it to someone and it'd be like 'damn you!' because Japanese is awkward like that.
*konoyaro* - basically an impolite way of saying 'that guy'. So basically another 'damn him' or 'damn you'. Literally 'damn that guy!'

(basically kuso and kusoyaro are like 'damn' and 'damn you'.)

*konchikushyou* (I've heard it said with the 'kon' dropped) - basically another way of saying 'damn you' and 'damn you all' except it makes more sense and is more offensive in a way, but not _too_ offensive like something that would be bleeped out of TV.

I'm not sure what 'go to hell' would be, not sure if it's actually used. But literally I _think_ it would be something along the lines of *jigoku koto ni natteiru*. 'Go away!' is *acchiheike* which isn't much help at all, so I don't really know. Although 'go back to hell' would be *jigoku ni modori nasai*. =P

Additionally there are more words that mean stuff like 'that guy' or 'him' in a nasty way.

*has crappy Japanese skills* XD

I don't know about swears in other languages.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

That reminds me.

warui - _Japanese, noun_, bastard


----------



## Minish (Aug 9, 2008)

link008 said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> warui - _Japanese, noun_, bastard


I thought warui only meant 'bad'? :/

I'm pretty sure bastard is shiseiji or shoushi.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, it's used like we use bastard, in any case.

Maybe you just need to watch more old Yakuza movies. :D


----------



## Foxsundance (Aug 9, 2008)

Time for Spanish insults with Foxsundance. These are all rough translations based on what I've heard over the years. I'm a horrible hispanic.

*Maricon*: (Ma-ree-cone) Faggot
*Mama huevos*: (mama who-eh-vos) literally "Suck balls"
*Mama niema*: (mama knee-eh-ma) literally "Suck penis"
*Carajo*: (ca-rah-hoe) Damn it, fuck, etc.
*Coño*: (co-ni-oh) Damn it, fuck, etc.
*Come mierda*: (co-meh me-air-dah) Eat shit
*Hijo de puta*: (iho de poo-ta) Son of a (bitch, whore)
*mardita*: (mar-di-ta) damned, fucking, etc.
*Hijo de su mardita madre*: (ijo deh sue mardita ma-dre) literally "son of his goddamned mother"
*puta*: (poo-ta ) bitch, whore

How very vulgar. Make sure you roll those r's.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Welsh!

Cachu (cah-(the sound you make when you prepare to spit)-ee) - Shit
Pidyn  (pee-din) - Penis
Y belen: (uh bell-en) - Pel means ball, this is used as a way to call someone a ball (as in someone's balls)
Twpsyn (toop-sin) - Idiot
Hwran (hoo-ran) - Whore
gast (gast) - Bitch


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2008)

Bawjaws = one who can unhinge their jaw to fit both penis and scrotum into their mouth. Also see HOORE
Cadger = one who badgers you into handing over your sweeties. Also see CUNTFACE
Cuntface = one who has a vagina replacing their facial features.
Hoore = can be assumed to mean 'whore', although nobody has ever asked a Scotsman to explain what they're attempting to say. One who has sexual intercourse for money.
Yer maw = your mum. Deeply offensive to those of the SCOTTISH nationality.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 9, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Welsh!
> 
> Cachu (cah-(the sound you make when you prepare to spit)-ee) - Shit
> Pidyn  (pee-din) - Penis
> ...


Welsh doesn't have very fun swear words, does it?

:(


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

link008 said:


> warui - _Japanese, noun_, bastard


I doubt that highly. The name "Wario" is derived from warui + Mario.

Unless it's perfectly acceptable in Japan for a character in a children's game to be called Bastard Mario.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> Welsh doesn't have very fun swear words, does it?
> 
> :(


There's a whole website dedicated to Welsh swear words xD.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I doubt that highly. The name "Wario" is derived from warui + Mario.
> 
> Unless it's perfectly acceptable in Japan for a character in a children's game to be called Bastard Mario.


Actually, I personally wouldn't be surprised. Wario is essentially a bastardized Mario.

And I doubt the word is as severe as it is here.


----------



## @lex (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't swear, so I  won't help much in this project of yours, but... the second half of Music Dragon's post sorta strays from the subject :P



...by the way, Music Dragon, do you, by any chance, speak göteborgska? :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got some more in Spanish! My parents really have vulgar tongues.

Cabron - Bastard.

Culo - Ass.

Cricka - Pussy or something. (I spelled it like how it sounds.)

Cago en tu madre - I crap on your mother. 

Cojones - Balls or testicles.

Cochino/cochina - Cochino means disgusting/dirty guy, and cochina means disgusting/dirty girl.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

@lex said:


> ...by the way, Music Dragon, do you, by any chance, speak göteborgska? :3


Nej men Gud. Vad tror du om mig egentligen?


----------



## 87 (Aug 14, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Cabron - Bastard.


actually this has 2 means the other meaning being like "someone very intelligent"

the english language has some odd swears the first time i heard the word "cunt" was in the tcod like yesterday


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 14, 2008)

ohoho swearing in German 8) (as if speaking German doesn't make you sound pissed off enough)

Arschloch (asshole)
Fick (fuck) [can be made into Ficker which is Fucker and such]
  					Schwanzlutscher 				 			(cocksucker)
 					Sheisse 				 			(shit)
Arsch (ass)
Hundin (bitch)

... I think that's all I know. XP


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

Crap, all the Spanish has been done. T__T Well, I'll do it anyway.

*puta* (poota): bitch, whore
*mierda* (mee-air-dah): shit
*carajo* (cah-rah-hoe): rough equivalent of "Dammit!"


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 15, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Skit, fan, jävlar, fan, sug kuk, cp-unge, fan, hata Göteborg, rövhål, fan, bajsbarn, fitta, fucking bitch, fan, mongo, stööööörd i huvudet eller? lol, ät min skit...
> 
> ...ditt jävla övergivna barn som har levt i en sopbil hela livet och inte vet hur man pratar ordentligt (d.v.s. talar götebörgska) och är för jävla fet för att kunna se sin egna jävla kuk och är CP och gillar Donken mer än BK.


How come I was never told Swedish swear words? ._. I only know "din fula fan", which is something like "you ugly devil", isn't it?

Also, what's up with being from Göteborg? I bet Skåne is just as bad. xDDD


----------



## Minish (Aug 15, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> ohoho swearing in German 8) (as if speaking German doesn't make you sound pissed off enough)
> 
> Arschloch (asshole)
> Fick (fuck) [can be made into Ficker which is Fucker and such]
> ...


I remember when I was little, visiting my dad's girlfriend's house in Germany for the first time... sneaking her English-German translator and putting in all the swear words I knew. 8D Ah, good times. XD

Pity I didn't remember any of them. Also pity that I got caught because it had a word memory on it...

Of note, 'sheisse' if that's how it's spelt is used a lot in Germany. It's really obvious what it means when you say it, and my dad's girlfriend says it all the time. It's really the equivalent of 'damn' here.

And I'm pretty sure that 'warui' only means bad. :/ Maybe I DO need to watch more old Yakuza films, but often translators and subbers will translate with context in mind. Generally it pretty much ONLY means bad. I think you'd be laughed at if you called someone 'warui' in a swearing match. XD


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 16, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;83699 said:
			
		

> How come I was never told Swedish swear words? ._. I only know "din fula fan", which is something like "you ugly devil", isn't it?
> 
> Also, what's up with being from Göteborg? I bet Skåne is just as bad. xDDD


"Din fula fan" basically means "you ugly bastard".

Göteborg is... I don't know. They try to be better than us Stockholm people, but they FAIL.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 16, 2008)

Jodalo means "fuck you" in Spanish.

And Kisama is actualy Japanese for "Bastard"


----------



## Maron (Aug 17, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;83699 said:
			
		

> How come I was never told Swedish swear words? ._. I only know "din fula fan", which is something like "you ugly devil", isn't it?
> 
> Also, what's up with being from Göteborg? I bet Skåne is just as bad. xDDD


Skåne is not bad :) (at least thats wat we want you to think...) uhm,yeah.

I think Music Dragon already told you the most swedish swears...


----------

